# 2006 Trek Road Bike?



## 2WheelFreak (Mar 26, 2005)

Just found this on the Trek website:

http://www2.trekbikes.com/en/Bikes/Road/Performance_Road/OCLV_Carbon-ZR_9000/2000/index.php

Seems they are in the middle of a website upgrade.

I don't remember this model, so I am guessing we may be seeing the first of the 2006s.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Don't think it's new*

Trek made a 2000 in 03. Don't know if this is the same bike, but looks like it.


----------



## sgt_hedgehog (Jun 28, 2004)

dunno what trek is doing, but that is the exact same bike as the 05 2300. same colors, everything. 2300 is an awesome bike, by the way.


----------



## 2WheelFreak (Mar 26, 2005)

It might be an older bike, but on the detailed specs page it lists Ultegra 10 speed components. 

I am no expert, just posting something I tripped over the other day.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

*Trek Global*

Actually you have reached the English version of the Trek Global site. These are the models currently available in Europe, etc....not the offerings here in the US. Most companies have slightly different model numbers and specs between US and overseas bike lines. If you go to www.trekbikes.com and click on Trek USA....you will see the "right" models....


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

That is essentially the same bike. The colors are the same but the arrangements are slightly different when you compare them side by side. Interesting.


----------

